# HP 4520s Wireless Card and Blue LED button not working.

## RiskyBizness

I have just finished installing gentoo for the first time ( I am an ex-Ubuntu user) and I have looked all over the forum and google for a solution to my problem but I cannot find one.  Basically my wireless card isn't showing up in iwconfig or ifconfig. Also the blue LED toggle key to right of the f12 remains orange (inactive). here is the output of lspci:

43:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)

I would like a walk through or any firmware, drivers, or kernel options I need to install/select in order to get my laptop wireless working with wpa_supplicant.  More questions sure to follow, but I would to find a helpful gentoo yoda to help me through this already arduous install, for all the obstacles I am sure I will run into in the future!

----------

## BradN

Assuming your card was working with ubuntu, the most reliable way to find what driver it uses is just boot ubuntu again (or maybe linux mint if it won't use it from the livecd, as linux mint has much more firmware included on the CD).  Then you can just do lsmod and find the driver name, then search that down in the kernel config.

Otherwise, take a good look through the wireless networking section in the kernel config, it's probably fine to just enable any wireless networking with broadcom in the name and check what driver handles it later.  Also pay attention to dmesg output in case it reports missing firmware there.

----------

## RiskyBizness

I know somethings about linux, but am a total newb.  I can't find any broadcom drivers to enable in the menuconfig, or maybe I just don't know where to look...anyway is there a more specific way of getting my wireless card to show up without having to boot to another OS?  any more in depth setup steps, or a place to look for the proper drivers/modules?  Ubuntu was having problems with this wireless button, so I don't think booting into that will help.  I am currently trying the linuxmint DVD but would like any further thoughts on the subject...

----------

